# Mod Turning the Origen v2 dripper rda into bottom feeder



## Xhale (29/4/15)

at around £11 for a bf pin for this rda I decided between opting out of society and living in the trees, or doing something baout it myself.
Time: 5-10 mins.
Tools: dremel with a cutting wheel, and a super small drill bit.

I checked out the origen bottom feed pin online to try get some photos/ideas (yes, I'm cloning that thing arent I) and saw it was a hollow centre pin affair.
I also read on ecf how some say it feeds a bit high up the rda, so its more of a refill to your dripper.

So, lets see what we have here. We can do better. We have the technology...We can rebuild him...(er...got lost there with some Steve Austin)...


"click to embiggen"

from left to right we have
A,B,C (lower item) +C1 (cap type item),D and E
(I made them, I'll name them.

Do as follows
A has been slotted up to the start of the thread.
B is left untouched
C has a hole drilled right through it, at 90deg to the negative holes. The holes goes through both sides.
D has had the plastic part shortened by 2mm about.
(Note: the holes in C dictate the height that your juice will enter the rda...I couldve made them a bit lower. next time xhale..next time. You can benefit form this R+D by mnaking yours a bit lower. I'll revisit this part and move them lower...If you do, then you wont have to remove as much from D because B+D almost touch inside C. You could also trim B, but I chose to trim D.

Thats about it. Job done.
The liquid goes up the slotted centre pin, and exits above B at the holes drilled in C. Without modifying D the liquid would get trapped, but because D is now shorter, the liquid happily comes out the holes in C. You're bottom feeding, like a boss.

I'm pleased to say ultimately that I copied nothing from the original design. I believe the origen bf pin could be better, and most likely they know it, but it would involve replacing part C also, which seems to be costly to manufacture. So this may even work better than the original bf kit

P.S. to remove C from C1, just stick a long nose plier into the gaps to hold the ring, and then spin anti-clockwise. it screws in.
P.P.S. just checked order history, and this rda I have is SKU 1716601 from FT for the princely sum of £6.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Xhale (29/4/15)

3 small test squonks...a bit uneven, but in the v2 the chambers are not separated, so I'll see if it actually matters later on. it looks like I am pushing hard, but its more me trying to balance the phone camera with one hand while doing something with another.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

